
Ask HN: SaaS tools for building 100 person sales center? - iamchmod
A company that I have an investment in is building up a sales center that will shortly have 100 reps. I can&#x27;t stand the idea of having premise based solutions in 2015.<p>Right now we use Shoretel cloud with Zoho CRM but that is combo is missing some key functions including: skills-based routing, business integration tools, dialer. I&#x27;m looking for feedback from folks who have actually set up a sales center (not just vendors) that have found good tools to help us efficiently run a sales center.<p>Talkdesk seems to be the closest to what I want but I&#x27;ve heard they sell smoke&#x2F;mirrors.<p>Here&#x27;s a good list of features I looking for: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.talkdesk.com&#x2F;the-most-common-call-center-software-features
======
iamchmod
I ended up adding this question to Quora too where there seem to be more
applicable responses/feedback

[https://www.quora.com/A-company-that-I-have-an-investment-
in...](https://www.quora.com/A-company-that-I-have-an-investment-in-is-
building-up-a-sales-center-that-will-shortly-have-100-reps-I-cant-stand-the-
idea-of-having-premise-based-solutions-in-2015-What-full-featured-cloud-
options-are-available-and-recommended-by-users-not-vendors)

------
byoung2
I haven't set one up but I did some research a while back and heard good
things about Five9

[http://www.five9.com/products/virtual-contact-
center](http://www.five9.com/products/virtual-contact-center)

------
jalonso510
I work for talkdesk - would be happy to talk and try to address your concerns
re: smoke/mirrors. Certainly not what we're trying to do. I'm at james dot
alonso at talkdesk.com.

